# Cams 1V-2P for Sale



## Crystallized (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I'm trying to sell my Cams 1V 2P machine that I bought new in November 2012. It comes with the Air chiller and heavy duty air compressor. We have used it sparingly over the last 12 months, and doesn't make sense for us to keep it. Would like to sell it to someone that is getting into the business or just needing another reliable machine. 

We are asking $11k for the machine and the setup with it. You can reach me directly on my cell phone at 636.667.7247.

Best Regards,

Kyle


----------



## Crystallized (Jan 3, 2015)

We are getting ready to move, and are ready to sell the machine. We will sell the machine, air dryer, and air compressor for $10K.


----------



## crewchief97 (Jan 14, 2010)

Are you in St Louis?


----------



## Crystallized (Jan 3, 2015)

crewchief97 said:


> Are you in St Louis?


No, we are in Kansas City. Also, I'm dropping the price to my lowest price I'm willing to take of $9K. 

You can call me at 636.667.7247.

Best Regards,

Kyle


----------



## Crystallized (Jan 3, 2015)

It also comes with 2 extra plates as when we bought it, it only had a 6 and 10 plate. We bought an extra 6 and 10 for when you had multiple colors of the same size to print.


----------

